# what exactly does "PRICES FROM 100 EURO PER ROOM PER NIGHT" actually mean?



## landlord (28 Feb 2011)

I have a major gripe from an advertisment on a major Irish hotel's internet website.
They quote " SPECIAL OFFERS, Description : one night bed and breakfast with evening meal. Prices from 100 euro per room".
This means to me that at some time in the year you should be able to avail of this offer at that price. The price on their website all through the year is considerably higher than this and when the reservation manager phoned me back, she confirmed that they cant give me this offer at any time in the year, because prices from 100 Euro means that they will always be above 100 Euro. 
I asked her why not then advertise prices from 1 Euro per night per room and she didnt have an answer except that all the other hotels are advertising in this way. Is this true??? Can they get away with it? I would have thought that, "prices from 100 Euro" means they start at that price. 
Sure, I can vote with my feet and go elsewhere, but we were given vouchers for this particular hotel.


----------



## PetrolHead (28 Feb 2011)

Are you sure the issue isn't the fact that the €100 room offer is just not available if you are paying with vouchers? Exclusions like this would be common practice in all forms of business.


----------



## landlord (28 Feb 2011)

They dont know I intend to pay with vouchers.......I never mentioned it to them.


----------



## Mpsox (28 Feb 2011)

If you believe this is misleading advertising, then there is a good link here as to what your options are
[broken link removed]

An alternative might be to contact someone like Conor Pope in the Irish Times or on the Ray D'Arcy show on Today FM, as this sounds like the kind of thing he's like to get his teeth into


----------



## landlord (28 Feb 2011)

Mpsox said:


> If you believe this is misleading advertising, then there is a good link here as to what your options are
> [broken link removed]
> 
> An alternative might be to contact someone like Conor Pope in the Irish Times or on the Ray D'Arcy show on Today FM, as this sounds like the kind of thing he's like to get his teeth into


 
RE your link.....I just spoke to a lady in the National comsumer agency who agreed with me and has forwarded it to the "commercial practices division" where it will be investigaged. Unfortunately they will not contact me with their decision.


----------



## landlord (28 Feb 2011)

Am i allowed to show the advert/hotel/website here just to see if I am mistaken?


----------



## horusd (28 Feb 2011)

landlord said:


> RE your link.....*I just spoke to a lady in the National comsumer agency who agreed with me and has forwarded it to the "commercial practices division" where it will be investigaged.* Unfortunately they will not contact me with their decision.


 
Nice one landlord. That kind of advertisement would really bug me too.


----------



## PetrolHead (1 Mar 2011)

landlord said:


> Am i allowed to show the advert/hotel/website here just to see if I am mistaken?



I'd be interested to read through the website from a purely academic POV.


----------



## Mpsox (1 Mar 2011)

landlord said:


> RE your link.....I just spoke to a lady in the National comsumer agency who agreed with me and has forwarded it to the "commercial practices division" where it will be investigaged. Unfortunately they will not contact me with their decision.


 
Pity they won't ley you know, but you should contact the hotel and let them know you've done it as well, and see what their reaction will be


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 Mar 2011)

landlord said:


> Am i allowed to show the advert/hotel/website here just to see if I am mistaken?



Yes.


----------



## foxylady (1 Mar 2011)

landlord said:


> I have a major gripe from an advertisment on a major Irish hotel's internet website.
> They quote " SPECIAL OFFERS, Description : one night bed and breakfast with evening meal. Prices from 100 euro per room".
> This means to me that at some time in the year you should be able to avail of this offer at that price. The price on their website all through the year is considerably higher than this and when the reservation manager phoned me back, she confirmed that they cant give me this offer at any time in the year, because prices from 100 Euro means that they will always be above 100 Euro.
> I asked her why not then advertise prices from 1 Euro per night per room and she didnt have an answer except that all the other hotels are advertising in this way. Is this true??? Can they get away with it? I would have thought that, "prices from 100 Euro" means they start at that price.
> Sure, I can vote with my feet and go elsewhere, but we were given vouchers for this particular hotel.


 

These type of ads really get my goat and personally they should not be allowed because in alotof cases the from price never exists - just look at all the car scrappage deals out there and holiday and flight ads. They never have the price advertised from as there are almost always some type of extras.


----------



## PetrolHead (1 Mar 2011)

foxylady said:


> These type of ads really get my goat and personally they should not be allowed because in alotof cases the from price never exists - just look at all the car scrappage deals out there and holiday and flight ads. They never have the price advertised from as there are almost always some type of extras.




Personally I have no issue with these type of ads so long as they stay on the right side of the law. I see it as a kind of game between the company and the consumer. That's why I'd be interested in seeing the hotel website discussed above. 

BTW - Mods, I understand you like to keep these fora tidy but 'Travel and Accommodation in Ireland' as opposed to Consumer Rights Issues? Really?


----------

